# Best Smartphone



## rkcoll1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am in the market for a smartphone. I have Verizon service, want to check e-mail and calendar, prefer it to run windows. Have been looking at Palm treo 700wx and have heard rumors of palm treo 800w coming to Verizon. Also have my eye on Motorola Q 9c. If anyone out there has any experience with these or heard anything i would appreciate the info.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

rkcoll1 said:


> I am in the market for a smartphone. I have Verizon service, want to check e-mail and calendar, prefer it to run windows. Have been looking at Palm treo 700wx and have heard rumors of palm treo 800w coming to Verizon. Also have my eye on Motorola Q 9c. If anyone out there has any experience with these or heard anything i would appreciate the info.


 I would use the HTC Touch. It's an awesome phone, and has everything you need. I have a blackberry Pearl. I like it alot, but when upgrade time comes. It's the HTC touch


----------



## rkcoll1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Have not seen the name before, is it a Verizon phone?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The touch looks like a good device, and HTC is a respected name. They've been manufacturing products for other companies for years and have only lately come out of the closet. 

If you're in the market for a touchscreen phone, nothing I say will talk you out of it, but know this: the battery life is much worse than a traditional phone, because of that large screen. Also, while it might be a cool lifestyle accessory, no touchscreen phone is going to match a plain-Jane cheap phone for utility. Something with large tactile "real" buttons" is going to win out any time. 

We have AT&T so the models are slightly different, but we recently went from the AT&T 8525 to the BlackJack II. Battery life went from 6 hours of standby to a week, and we're not really missing much. It's still not as easy to dial as a "phone" but it's a decent compromise.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm a fan of Treos but I've never tried Windows Mobile. (I prefer the Palm platform because, while it is old, it works and there's plenty of free software available.)

In case you haven't checked out Verizon's data plan, it's not cheap. It's almost 3x the price of Sprint's basic data plan plus Verizon caps data transfer at 5Mb.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have the Treo 755 with Sprint. I really like being able to play my Singbox on it, and it works great with home and company e-mail.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

If you are not looking for a touch screen, the Moto Q9c is a very good phone. I myself love having a touch screen option, but also need keys. Right now I carry the equivalent of Verizon's XV6800. I love the phone. Its a little thicker then the Touch(XV6900) and Moto Q9c, but the flexibility it offers is well worth it IMHO. 

Also, I prefer WinMo phones to the other mobile OS's out there due to its flexibility and very wide support range. Just about everyone has a version of software for WinMo phones, not so for the other guys.

One other thing of note, the XV6800 and XV6900 will be replaced soon by the Touch Pro and Diamond. They are very nice phones with a ton of upgrades over their predecessors.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

Cant the Voyager bee enough?


----------



## rkcoll1 (Jan 29, 2008)

kal915 said:


> Cant the Voyager bee enough?


From what i have read, I cannot check my Outlook mail, contacts and calendar on that phone. I do like that phone but am looking for something that i can use for work also.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My Verizon plan charges me $40 for unlimited data (I have a Treo 700w). Is that really triple Sprint's price?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm pretty happy with the Q9c and use it very heavily including VZNavigator for directions, etc as I travel quite a bit for work. As others have said you won't get the same kind of battery life (particularly "stand-by") from a smartphone as you will a traditional cell phone but if you need the functionality plugging it in while in the car and at night is a reasonable trade off.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

durl said:


> I'm a fan of Treos but I've never tried Windows Mobile. (I prefer the Palm platform because, while it is old, it works and there's plenty of free software available.)
> 
> In case you haven't checked out Verizon's data plan, it's not cheap. It's almost 3x the price of Sprint's basic data plan plus Verizon caps data transfer at 5Mb.


When you say they cap at 5Mb, are you talking about speed at 5Mbps or do you mean a monthly 5 MB cap? I can't test the first one but I use a lot more than 5 MB per month!


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Blackberry because it is so good/efficient at what it does and without a bunch of gimicky things on it. It's the original and still the one that all others are trying to compete with.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

djlong said:


> My Verizon plan charges me $40 for unlimited data (I have a Treo 700w). Is that really triple Sprint's price?


I had unlimited data with Sprint for $15.00 a month. I just switched to a family plan with 1500 minutes, unlimited text and data for 2 phones for $129.00 a month. Extra phones are $19.99 per month.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

After many years of using Palm Treos (Palm OS) we realized that Palm was a dead-end. We switched to the new HTC Touch Diamond from Sprint. After a couple weeks we're still satisfied.

Better in many ways than the Palms, worse in some. Nice small size, good web browser.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have the Treo 700wx (verizon) for work, and unfortunately we are still using a Microsoft Exchance Server that was put out on market in the last century so I don't have any push capabilites. I also have issues with the setup and functionality of the software on the phone, to me it is very clunky. It is windows based, but it just seems hard to use. the stylus funcion is nice too. But, I would prefer a HTC or Blackberry (see below)

I have the Iphone 3G (AT&T) for personal use and although it can now do Exchange Server it doesn't do me any good because my company's desire to live in a past century, and that I use MSN for my personal email. but since you are on Verizon, no sense telling you how much I like my I phone (except the cracks on it)

But I digress.

I would seriously look at the new HTC phones that are coming out on Verizon. I think the Diamond or the Touch are coming out soon. There is also the Blackberry series of phones they rock as well, and Blackberry is trying to become more mainstream with their software. Hopefully that helps. oh yea, it's a tank of a phone but the Verizon VX6800 is rock solid.

There are also some good websites that have Cell Phone reviews, one that I've looked at is phonearena


----------



## rkcoll1 (Jan 29, 2008)

woj027 said:


> I have the Treo 700wx (verizon) for work, and unfortunately we are still using a Microsoft Exchance Server that was put out on market in the last century so I don't have any push capabilites. I also have issues with the setup and functionality of the software on the phone, to me it is very clunky. It is windows based, but it just seems hard to use. the stylus funcion is nice too. But, I would prefer a HTC or Blackberry (see below)
> 
> I have the Iphone 3G (AT&T) for personal use and although it can now do Exchange Server it doesn't do me any good because my company's desire to live in a past century, and that I use MSN for my personal email. but since you are on Verizon, no sense telling you how much I like my I phone (except the cracks on it)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I have been looking at the 700wx and heard rumors that the 800w is coming to Verizon. If I could believe that I would wait for it but I havent heard much new news on that happening. I looked at the XV6900 and was pretty impressed with that. I really like the Iphone but AT&T service is not real good here so that is not an option. I think I will wait a few months and see what happens. Probably get a Touch if they come out. I really appreciate the info, I am trying to talk to people who have used these devices and pick the best one since I will be locked in for two years on it till my next upgrade.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

all i have to say is that i am going to get the google phone. but i dont want to go to t-mobile.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

turey22 said:


> all i have to say is that i am going to get the google phone. but i dont want to go to t-mobile.


I cannot wait for that phone to come out! It looks so cool! My cousin got a phone from cingular, took the SIM card out of his old cell from t mobile and just put it in the new cingular phone and went to tmobile and they put the card in the cingular phone. maybe your provider does the same?


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm on AT&T and I've had a Sony Ericsson P910a for 4 years. Bought it unlocked for about $450. It's been the best phone I've ever had. I have abused it in every way except giving it a bath. It still has the original battery in it. It's a great phone. I hope it lasts another 4 years.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

kal915 said:


> I cannot wait for that phone to come out! It looks so cool! My cousin got a phone from cingular, took the SIM card out of his old cell from t mobile and just put it in the new cingular phone and went to tmobile and they put the card in the cingular phone. maybe your provider does the same?


Did it work?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

i was loooking at the google phone and its making me want to switch over to t-mobile. i would pay the ecf for att if that google phone is as good as it looks.


----------

